# Pooping in back yard, but not everywhere



## dejongmc (Dec 28, 2009)

When we got our Zack from the dog pound (8 months old) he was already trained to do his business outside. So when we got him about 4 weeks ago we let him in our back yard and let him do his business. We have a nice back yard.

Now he is pooping all over the grass area and I would like for him to do his business only in a part of the yard.
Any tips and tricks you can share how to establish this?


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

An immediate fix is to take him out to potty on leash .... than you have positive control on where his does his stuff ..... 

There are more long-term fixes, but I am sure others will know those .....
I dont worry so much about where ... My yard is already trashed from all the project my dh has going LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Take your shovel, pick it up, ask him if it's his, put it where you want it and tell him this is where you put your poop. Then leave it there for a few days. Go out every day, do the same thing until he gets it. He will. 

My female is 8 - she learned where to go from my then older dog. Sometimes when the area is too full for her princess ways, she'll go right in the middle of the new grass I planted last fall, just her little way of saying, hey get out here and clean it up


----------

